# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Vitória Lusa

## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Não tenho fotos na Reefkepping mas vou representando o nosso País por esse Mundo fora - desta vez tive mais uma vitória no POTM no RAG...

http://www.reefaquariumguide.com/for...282#post796282

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## António Paes

Parabéns Diogo, mais uma foto premiada, a outra tinha sido do teu cinctus não foi ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

good job, dude !

----------


## João Ribeiro

Parabéns Diogo!

Abraço,
João

----------


## Ingo Barao

:tutasla:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Boa foto!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

É sempre bom ver as côres Lusas serem hasteadas  :Palmas: 

Parabêns Diogo

----------


## Rui Damião

foto excelente parabéns Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens Diogo, bela foto !

PS Estou surpreendido que RAG ainda existe.

----------

